# Hunting > Hunting >  Interesting Trend

## HNTMAD

Hey Guys,

As a hunter on primarily public land is always amazes me how a short youtube search will and can give you some really cool viewing, the odd time you may even see a bush you know. I have however noted very recently the number of younger guys(for want of a describing word) out making really cool clips but naming pretty much where they are and how they got there. It then relates to extra hunting pressure on these hunting spots, not only for them but also others that hunt the area also. Have no issue with naming the range like Kaweka, Kaimanawa, Tararua etc

So what say you. Yes we should be very descriptive or nah less is way more

Hamish

----------


## Gibo

Its up to them I guess

----------


## oraki

Less is way more. Do the hard yards and find your own spot X. There's enough to go around. Don't spoil it for others

----------


## P38

I'm not shy at naming spots.

Not to sure I accurately name said spots, but  I name them anyway  :Wink: 

Each to their own.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Frosty

You're talking about that helmet M.D aye. Little f wit is a know all who thinks he's something that hes not. Hes done 2 vids and they are the only places hes pretty much ever hunted in his life so he not much of a threat. But I wouldn't put it past him to do one on snee rd.
It does piss me off when I see clowns spouting every detail of where to hunt on the web, especially when its right at my back doorstep and I have to watch more and more traffic go past knowing exactly where they're headed. It makes me sad :Sad:

----------


## Timmay

I'm on the otherside of the fence. The one thing the hunting community shouldn't do is cut off its nose despite its face. We need to encourage younger hunters out there other wise the sport will dwindle and die. If giving some locations out mean more people are out there doing it then I am all for it.


You can put a map on the wall and throw a dart at it, you will hit someone's "spot"

----------


## res

How's it different to the spot X books or the like?

Sounds like some people are just unhappy that other people are getting to use what is public land that they feel like they have a greater right to that others

If people want to share where they hunt then that's there business

----------


## blake

I'm with Gibo and Timmay on this one.I don't have an issue telling people where I hunt,what I shot or what I missed and I hunt public land and private blocks. There's plenty of deer for those who get out there. I'm also the same with my fishing spots.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

Yeah hey i went hunting in the blah blah blah range/area is fine, but when you see blah blah range up the hippoty blah road and then on the zippity do dar track and oh there are three over there just under abc peak and this is how i will get there is a bit different

I have no issue saying i hunt the ruahine and haurangi, and even what road ends depending on who you are, but real detail is just crazy. yup i am into encouraging young hunters too but not on mass as it will ruin spots 

Yes @Frosty that is one of them, and there is another near by i found recently. Not sure if it is a generational thing??

Hamish

----------


## ebf

Hamish, anywhere is already someone else's spot X or in what they consider their back yard...

My experience is that even if you told me go to this area, i.e. this stream off this track, I would still struggle to find a deer  :Grin:  Knowing which area to go to is one thing, finding animals in that area is another...  :Psmiley:

----------


## K95

Must be tied in with that trend of every generation below your own getting worse....

----------


## Frosty

> Yeah hey i went hunting in the blah blah blah range/area is fine, but when you see blah blah range up the hippoty blah road and then on the zippity do dar track and oh there are three over there just under abc peak and this is how i will get there is a bit different
> 
> I have no issue saying i hunt the ruahine and haurangi, and even what road ends depending on who you are, but real detail is just crazy. yup i am into encouraging young hunters too but not on mass as it will ruin spots 
> 
> Yes @Frosty that is one of them, and there is another near by i found recently. Not sure if it is a generational thing??
> 
> Hamish


Could be generational, used to having things handed to them and the web as a mentor, Haha im not much older than him so buggerd if I know.
But it does suck when you turn up to a road end in an area where the options are limited and the car park is full,utes parked up in the creek with gumbies walking 3 a breast in hunting mode.Its scary sometimes.

----------


## Natatale

I took a friend out for a hunt on our property unfortunately only heaps of signs, but nothing on the trip. Any how said friend turns up 3 weeks later with 3 of his mates.
He ask if he and his 3 mates could go for a hunt. I said politely that he and his mates could go for a walk down the driveway and out the gate.  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Gibo

> I took a friend out for a hunt on our property unfortunately only heaps of signs, but nothing on the trip. Any how said friend turns up 3 weeks later with 3 of his mates.
> He ask if he and his 3 mates could go for a hunt. I said politely that he and his mates could go for a walk down the driveway and out the gate.


Thats just silly of him but not really relevant

----------


## Frosty

> I took a friend out for a hunt on our property unfortunately only heaps of signs, but nothing on the trip. Any how said friend turns up 3 weeks later with 3 of his mates.
> He ask if he and his 3 mates could go for a hunt. I said politely that he and his mates could go for a walk down the driveway and out the gate.


Yep hard, thats exactly what happens. Had a couple of my mates break the 'code' like that with me. They never get invited to come along again.

----------


## veitnamcam

I think to an extent it is generational, it seems everyone wants to be a Josh James and and not have to work 40 plus hours in some mind numbing job and I don't begrudge that but....I do begrudge our sport of hunting becoming more and more commercialized, sensationalised and generally devalued mostly by wannabe "personalities".

----------


## Boaraxa

Its a generation thing iv got a teen here & for ever online,iphone & all that go,s with it they like to shear things on there f book pages etc etc makes them cool .sadly that comes before they no how to play there cards ! lets face it agree or disagree with spot x shearing if you find a good spot how is it good to shear it with the rest of the country ...its not, aside from the likes on your channel

----------


## oraki

Just as long as it doesn't happen in my backyard. I've worked bloody hard to still find not much. I enjoy turning up to a car park and being the only vehicle there......probably empty for a reason, but just to get away for a few hours is reward enough

----------


## Natatale

> Thats just silly of him but not really relevant


Just that give someone an inch and they will take the mile. Whether its on public or private land tell someone where to hunt and before you know everyone wants a piece of the action  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HNTMAD

> Hamish, anywhere is already someone else's spot X or in what they consider their back yard...
> 
> My experience is that even if you told me go to this area, i.e. this stream off this track, I would still struggle to find a deer  Knowing which area to go to is one thing, finding animals in that area is another...


Dont disagree at all, but why advertise it i guess is my point. Yes you can tell someone where to go but sometimes they are still unable to get anything.

I have learnt the hard way to keep where i go pretty close to my chest after being burnt. 

Hamish

----------


## WallyR

I'm 50/50 - sort of.
If you don't have hunters coming on, everyone suffers to some degree or other.
By the same token, the 'newbies' need to prove that they're serious about hunting.
Suggestion: Take a newbie out and observe how he behaves.
At camp, let him/her know, that finding animals isn't a 'given'.
If they're not prepared to learn, be disappointed and keep trying until they get their No 1 humane kill, then hunting isn't a 'time filler' that they find elsewhere.
Usually - in most cases - some coaching in hunting techniques and shooting practises will sort the wheat from the chaff.
Obviously, the 'stayers' can be trusted not to abuse your spot X location, but make it clear that the trust is earned, NOT given because they are friend's kids, rellies or workmates.
Hence the 'run around' for a couple of trips before the spot X is visited - just get there using a different, longer route than you'd normally use.
If the newbie is genuine, he/she'll work it out and join in the laugh.

----------


## bully

I wouldn't put my spot out there.
But another side to look at. If numbers get high the area will be culled or 1080ed anyway if there's big numbers. Almost doing the area good to keep numbers down.

----------


## Durrie

Im a new hunter, and I have been guilty of asking a bit of advice on here, so I should explain myself...
I have allways loved the outdoors, and am a keen fisherman and diver. I have always wanted to get into hunting, but knew nobody to show me the ropes. Finally decided to give it a crack on my own.

Ive never asked for any secret spots or anything, But I have asked if Im in the right area etc. I had no idea where to look, what to look for and how to do it. 

I have got some great tips and info from this forum. I now know a little bit, and am putting in the yards and learning every time. Weather you have got advice online like me, or passed down from your father/grandfather, I dont believe every hunter has figured it out with no help at all. But I can also appreciate other peoples secrecy too.

So each to their own I reckon.

----------


## scoped

> Every public spot in the country is at the end of someones driveway. You will learn this after you have your spot X shot out from under you and have to go shoot someone elses spot X out from under them. Got to move around on public land. The sign shooters are always at the back of the migrating heard.


for once i tend to agree with you tussock

solo hunting for the win

----------


## Blisters

> Im a new hunter, and I have been guilty of asking a bit of advice on here, so I should explain myself...
> I have allways loved the outdoors, and am a keen fisherman and diver. I have always wanted to get into hunting, but knew nobody to show me the ropes. Finally decided to give it a crack on my own.
> 
> Ive never asked for any secret spots or anything, But I have asked if Im in the right area etc. I had no idea where to look, what to look for and how to do it. 
> 
> I have got some great tips and info from this forum. I now know a little bit, and am putting in the yards and learning every time. Weather you have got advice online like me, or passed down from your father/grandfather, I dont believe every hunter has figured it out with no help at all. But I can also appreciate other peoples secrecy too.
> 
> So each to their own I reckon.


Wow took the words from out of my mouth! Im in exactly the same boat!

----------


## Timmay

> Ive never asked for any secret spots or anything, But I have asked if Im in the right area etc. I had no idea where to look, what to look for and how to do it.


This is a key message that a lot of hunters who have been brought up in a hunting family don't appreciate.

----------


## ethos

A hunters willingness to share information is inversely proportional to how how close they live to said location and directly proportional to their own access or ownership of huntable private land.
The internet allows a whole new speed and magnitude of dickheadery to destroy publicised hunting spots, especially the accessable ones.

----------


## Timmay

Hardly mate. Look at the recent doc image of Ariel 1080 that's being applied to Clements, now look at how many people are crying bloody murder... Good chance "their" spot is inside that small red zone.

----------


## Freezer

Doc has done an amazing job of letting people know where to hunt. On top of that most doc offices will add more info on a particular area if asked.  
There is so much info that you should just get out and explore.  I have no problem in naming areas to hunt as the next trip I do will hopefully be somewhere new and an adventure.  Sorry if that adventure takes me to your spot x!

----------


## ethos

Weeeeeee!

----------


## Durrie

> This is a key message that a lot of hunters who have been brought up in a hunting family don't appreciate.


Why, because they have been lucky enough to be brought up in a family that can show them? If they dont appreciate it, they can also choose not to disclose any information?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Why, because they have been lucky enough to be brought up in a family that can show them? If they dont appreciate it, they can also choose not to disclose any information?


I am not sure what his point is actually.

----------


## res

> This is a key message that a lot of hunters who have been brought up in a hunting family don't appreciate.


Agree 100%

And I was lucky to be brought up hunting

Some seem confused by what you are saying, and that just seems to support it.

----------


## veitnamcam

If you search newby hunting where to start or something there is heaps of threads with heaps of Newbys getting good free advice on the basics of hunting that can be just as easily read as having a dad show you....In many cases probably better to read it.

The finer points you have to learn yourself threw experience.

----------


## Timmay

TIL: reading a book is better than an apprenticeship.

----------


## Durrie

> If you search newby hunting where to start or something there is heaps of threads with heaps of Newbys getting good free advice on the basics of hunting that can be just as easily read as having a dad show you....In many cases probably better to read it.
> 
> The finer points you have to learn yourself threw experience.


Exactly my point. With those who have been generous enough to throw a few tips online to people on the basics and how to hunt safely, surely that cant be a bad thing?

----------


## mawzer308

Up to the individual, pretty clear cut really. If they want to name the area they can.

----------


## Boaraxa

> This is a key message that a lot of hunters who have been brought up in a hunting family don't appreciate.


Im a non believer in that statement now more than ever ..like they say let your fingers do the walking look at how much info is online now , no excuse for not having a ruff idea at where to look...google pretty much any hut , truck , mountain range you like there is good info on it

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...i-ranges-9255/
Sika Hunting Tips & Info
Turangi Taupo hunting: Where to hunt in the Central North Island

That's to name a 5 minute search & not in my island I shoot my tahr in the tarauas :Have A Nice Day:  ...in my opinion some of the biggest limiting factors with places to go for everyone is the limp doc sights that list places to go hunting but have no legal access over said land...ring the land owner for access to public land yea rite.
one of the biggest assets to hunters & anyone else wanting to look outside the square would be here.

well that didn't work hopfully no one saw that spot haha ...google WAMS

----------


## Carlsen Highway

The original post sounds much too possessive of public land for my comfort. If you have a secret spot then you are lucky, if you have a secret spot that someone else discovers and then tells other people, then you are unlucky. 
Complaining about them and making out they have wronged you just makes you sound, well, a bit whiney.

I have heard the same complaint leveled at people who write magazine articles, and I thought the same thing then too.

AS for people visiting your spots after you showed them....thats human nature. Why did you show it to them if you minded them going back without you? It was a gift of a hunting spot. The purest gift there is between men :Have A Nice Day: 

However, what _is_ wrong, is them coming back with their mates. That is a personal affront and an abuse of your generosity.

----------


## res

> Im a non believer in that statement now more than ever ..like they say let your fingers do the walking look at how much info is online now , no excuse for not having a ruff idea at where to look...google pretty much any hut , truck , mountain range you like there is good info on it
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...i-ranges-9255/
> Sika Hunting Tips & Info
> Turangi Taupo hunting: Where to hunt in the Central North Island
> 
> That's to name a 5 minute search & not in my island I shoot my tahr in the tarauas ...in my opinion some of the biggest limiting factors with places to go for everyone is the limp doc sights that list places to go hunting but have no legal access over said land...ring the land owner for access to public land yea rite.
> one of the biggest assets to hunters & anyone else wanting to look outside the square would be here.
> 
> well that didn't work hopfully no one saw that spot haha ...google WAMS


Hang on, you say you disagree but all the words after that make it sound like you agree

----------


## R93

I shoot 99% of my meat animals within half an hours drive from home, in spots I hunted 35 yrs ago. They are public and have above average pressure. Yet always have animals.
I have overtime, been able to sense/gutfeel the perfect time to go for a walk. Moon phase, barometric pressure and temperature all aid my decision to go. When they all come together animals will be out way well after daylight and well before dark.

If I knew back then, what I know now, I would have made a bit more money😆


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Exactly my point. With those who have been generous enough to throw a few tips online to people on the basics and how to hunt safely, surely that cant be a bad thing?


No it is a great thing.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> The original post sounds much too possessive of public land for my comfort. If you have a secret spot then you are lucky, if you have a secret spot that someone else discovers and then tells other people, then you are unlucky. 
> Complaining about them and making out they have wronged you just makes you sound, well, a bit whiney.
> 
> I have heard the same complaint leveled at people who write magazine articles, and I thought the same thing then too.
> 
> AS for people visiting your spots after you showed them....thats human nature. Why did you show it to them if you minded them going back without you? It was a gift of a hunting spot. The purest gift there is between men
> 
> However, what _is_ wrong, is them coming back with their mates. That is a personal affront and an abuse of your generosity.


 @Carlsen Highway no not possessive of public land nor do I have a secret spot (only the odd one but know it is others also) just very perplexed at the detail people are putting in really, don't worry me where as you still have to know how to hunt it. I have 1 spot that is very popular to the point you almost need to book it, it produces animals if you know how to hunt it. I gets popular when people now you are getting loads of deer out and then less popular when they are unsuccessful. 

Was just a generalisation in the current generational trend and wondered if there maybe a link

As you were peeps

Hamish

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pointer

Let's face it, it's called public for a reason. You must never assume you have it all to yourself.

----------


## HNTMAD

Totally agree @Pointer

----------


## 199p

I think Hamish makes a good point in that there are a few videos in short time poping up showing spots that are all ready very popular and picking one spot from there to hunt. 

I know some of these spots and the videos are sending more people into not only the same road end but also the same track or slip, Creek that's is all ready very well known. 

It doesn't phase me on the spots but I don't like seeing heaps of people in one small area. Especially if they are groups of new hunters who are still trying to work it all out. 

On the other hand I think it's all well and good getting new guys into good areas, just don't bunch them all up and let them spread from there.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> @Carlsen Highway no not possessive of public land nor do I have a secret spot (only the odd one but know it is others also) just very perplexed at the detail people are putting in really, don't worry me where as you still have to know how to hunt it. I have 1 spot that is very popular to the point you almost need to book it, it produces animals if you know how to hunt it. I gets popular when people now you are getting loads of deer out and then less popular when they are unsuccessful. 
> 
> Was just a generalisation in the current generational trend and wondered if there maybe a link
> 
> As you were peeps
> 
> Hamish
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk




Ah, ok. 
But in that case, now I am not sure what the problem is. Whats wrong with people being specific about where they are hunting? Far better than the old "ünnamed" river, "somewhere". Places are important. They are as important as what you do in them.

I shall retire to meditate on this.

----------


## Pointer

I see it that way too. Also, they can't be that special to him if he put the co-ords up.

----------


## craigc

I'm not that worried about it, MD can show a whole lot of new hunters where to hunt, but he can't teach them how to hunt on YouTube. As you all know you need years of experience before you're really good at that. 
So they all rush off to spots in the Eastern Ruahines, some spots I've hunted quite a bit, who cares; there's plenty of other spots out there... Finding them is half the fun!

I've been hunting for over 30 years, now couldn't be a better time to be a hunter; there's more deer around than ever.

YouTube is a modern way of learning...

----------


## Pointer

> I've been hunting for over 30 years, now couldn't be a better time to be a hunter; there's more deer around than ever.


That's it. These are the golden years. Or they will be one day

----------


## Freezer

Kaimanawas are classic for thinking you have a spot x.  Nothing's like being at your favourite look out over a clearing and finding a milky bar wrapper stuffed in a crack in a tree.  Your spots highly likely already someone else's.

----------


## res

> Kaimanawas are classic for thinking you have a spot x.  Nothing's like being at your favourite look out over a clearing and finding a milky bar wrapper stuffed in a crack in a tree.  Your spots highly likely already someone else's.


If someone's stuffing wrappers in trees then they can't value the spot  :Sad:

----------


## ethos

> The original post sounds much too possessive of public land for my comfort. If you have a secret spot then you are lucky, if you have a secret spot that someone else discovers and then tells other people, then you are unlucky. 
> Complaining about them and making out they have wronged you just makes you sound, well, a bit whiney.
> 
> I have heard the same complaint leveled at people who write magazine articles, and I thought the same thing then too.
> 
> AS for people visiting your spots after you showed them....thats human nature. Why did you show it to them if you minded them going back without you? It was a gift of a hunting spot. The purest gift there is between men
> 
> However, what _is_ wrong, is them coming back with their mates. That is a personal affront and an abuse of your generosity.


You comments re human nature and sharing a resource are absolutely true. But of course its not quite that simple.
 Theres a flip side to sharing a resource and that would be thinking about other users (am I giving out someone elses spot when I post it on the internet) and the resource itself (do i care if Im increasing the taking of velvet stags for example).
So if you are giving out specific advice to randoms - caring about other people getting to hunt an area or to feel better about your awesomenss as a hunter, you actually can be seen to be not giving a shit about other randoms that hunt there, or the animal population dynamic/trophy potential yadayada. Are you actually being altruistic?
Those other randoms dont get a say when someone gobs off on the internet.

----------


## Timmay

> Let's face it, it's called public for a reason. You must never assume you have it all to yourself.


Unless its JD's spot.

----------


## Gibo

> Unless its JD's spot.


Bwah hah ha that made me shart!

----------


## Pointer

Bahahaha! Put the co-ords up on here Tim!

----------


## Bagheera

For some hunters, where you are and "being there" are the key satisfaction of the trip.  They will say exactly where they hunted.  If you're on the Garden of Eden or at Tussock hut or a classic wapiti block, you'll say so and the animals are less important.  A lot of reports about hunting in Fiordland include detailed route descriptions.  Trampers and climbers do this, usually with some deft understatement of the difficultes.  If others try to follow you, they will learn just what an awesome hunter you were.

When you're talking about a "resource", handy spots and so on, where the hunt and the animal are the main interest, of course there's no need to pinpoint the spot.  Even throw a couple of pics of somewhere else into the tale to keep readers guessing ...

----------

